# هل ممكن مسائل هندسية في الاحتمالات و الاحصاء



## مساعد فني (16 يونيو 2012)

تحية طيبة إلى كل الأخوان المهندسين و غير المهندسين 
أحببت أن أطلب منكم المساعدة في
( مسائل بالإحصاء و الاحتمالات تختص بالميكانيكا )
مثل التباديل و التوافيق وغيرها 
و لكم جزيل الشكر ....


----------



## عماد محمود (7 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم أخى الكريم

هذا ملف به مجموعة أسئلة فى الاحصاء (الاحتمالات), باذن الله يكون مفيد

http://www.mediafire.com/view/?7hyaxhdiol8ge2z

واذا كان هناك سؤال فى الاحصاء فأرجو أن تقوم بطرحه ونتناقش فيه سويا


----------



## Osmanspark (27 يناير 2015)

شكرا


----------

